# ALKS-5461 Release date?



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

I've read such cool things about this. When will it be available for us? 

Sufferer since 2011
Ready for clarity!!!!!!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

In the wikipedia-article it says:

"Assuming positive phase III trial results and NDA acceptance, initial sales of ALKS-5461 are forecast for 2016, with $25 million in sales estimated for that year and $350 million in total sales anticipated by 2019."

So I would say: It might come in the second half of 2016 if everything goes well. It will most likely have an anti-depersonalisative effect for some people, but it's hard to predict for how many it will work. The Nuller- and Simeon-study suggest that non-selective opioid-antagonists might work for 30 to 70% or people, but it's difficult to draw conclusions about ALKS-5461 from this, because some people with DPD might also require Mu-Opioid-receptor-antagonism, which ALKS-5461 will not provide.

It will most likely not work, if you don't respond to high dose Naltrexone or Nalmefene (>250 mg/day). But it will be a major advancement for us, because it does not have the side-effects of high-dose-Naltrexone and it will be marketed as an antidepressant, so it will be easily available to us, which cannot be said about Naltrexone/Nalmefene, which most psychiatrists refuse to prescribe and which is too expensive to use regulary. It will most likely be cheaper than Naltrexone/Nalmefene, because there are not many medications that are so expensive like Naltrexone/Nalmefene.

It's one of my major hopes and one of the major reasons why I didn't commit suicide. The year 2016 (or 2017) will a *year of destiny* for many of us.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sydneyarnce said:


> Sufferer since 2011
> Ready for clarity!!!!!!


Ah come on, you don't want to join the 4 lyfe club?


----------



## eyeholes (Nov 24, 2015)

interesting. have yet to take any meds but if this is as promising as it sounds ill prob give it a shot.


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

TDX said:


> In the wikipedia-article it says:
> 
> "Assuming positive phase III trial results and NDA acceptance, initial sales of ALKS-5461 are forecast for 2016, with $25 million in sales estimated for that year and $350 million in total sales anticipated by 2019."
> 
> ...


Why do you want to die so badly? What are your symptoms that make it so unbearable?
Thank you for the information by the way.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

"Why do you want to die so badly?"

Because life with DP is bullshit?


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

sydneyarnce said:


> Why do you want to die so badly? What are your symptoms that make it so unbearable?
> Thank you for the information by the way.


You never thought about suicide? You can lead a normal life despite suffering dp / dr?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2016)

Everyone THINKS about suicide once in a while with DP, it's actually doing it that doesn't sit right with me, No need to give up when there are plenty of resources out there to help you, and you can live a normal life with DP. Hopefully this is your saving grace TDX.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Why do you want to die so badly? What are your symptoms that make it so unbearable?


Emotional numbness, anhedonia and the blank mind. I feel like brain dead.



> Because life with DP is bullshit?


Exactly. My suicide thoughts are one of the few things that keep me sane, because they give some illusion of control, that I can stop "it"...


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

TDX said:


> Exactly. My suicide thoughts are one of the few things that keep me sane, because they give some illusion of control, that I can stop "it"...


it can be comforting to know that there is a way out if necessary


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> it can be comforting to know that there is a way out if necessary


Especially if you might have to "live" with this for another 50 years.


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

Second half? For how long it will be distributed to worldwide?


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

TDX said:


> Especially if you might have to "live" with this for another 50 years.


I'll admit last time I dealt with this I thought the same way. I always told myself if this crap doesn't improve at least I can die. I completely understand where you're coming from. 
I just don't want you to get other people down who are trying to live with it. At least for me, I take everything I read very seriously, personally, and literally when it comes to dpdr because it's kind of the only thing my mind can relate and connect to. So when I read BAD things I feel bad towards it. So just please keep the death stuff either to yourself or on a forum dedicated to it.


----------



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

http://newsfisher.io/article/eWwcpFvrPuiZtiymH

2 days old...


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

3 out of 1. It's unfortunately not coming out.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

King Elliott said:


> I wish it were this simple, my friend.
> 
> We need it to be approved for depression so that we can get it off-label for DP. Every medication has to be approved for something and unfortunately nobody is interested in getting on-label approval for DP.


how do we force the cunts to do a trial for DP?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2016)

a money trail............


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Someone needs to message them. OR ALL OF US?¿ ???????? lets do it!


----------



## dashaun95 (Nov 1, 2011)

Are there any alternatives to this that are already out?


----------



## hennessy (Apr 2, 2008)

sydneyarnce said:


> Someone needs to message them. OR ALL OF US?¿ lets do it!


Word.


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

hennessy said:


> Word.


Seriously! They'll take it more seriously if they see multiple possible clientele


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Hang in there TDX and others who feel the same I think most of us have felt suicidal thoughts before if thats any comfort I know I have. Once this thing gets released though, how would one even go about obtaining it? Seems like it would be hard to do.


----------

